

Modeling real life actions for FB's Open Graph - mathrawka
http://blog.geekli.st/post/26151413745/from-the-engineering-team-adding-the-post-commit

======
alttab
This seems interesting. However, I want less of my life integrated into
Facebook, not more.

Useful for those who have strong overlap between people who would care about
their commits and friends on Facebook that would give a shit.

~~~
donwb
It works for me b/c the bulk of my "friends" on facebook are also devs, so
they get it. Plus, while GitHub does have a newsfeed, it's always an overload
of information.. I think this makes it easier to keep up with friends coding
activity.

I assume my non-developer friends don't understand it, so they just ignore it.

~~~
mathrawka
The beauty of how Facebook bubbles up relevant information is what makes it
work best. My mom may have seen it once, but probably won't see it much
anymore.

